# D-Link DWL-650 rev P hostap freeze

## krzysz00

I am attempting to revive an IBM Thinkpad 600 with gentoo. The

attempt is successful, except that my wireless card, a D-link DWL-650

revision P (I think). I am trying to get the card to work with the

hostap driver, but when the card is inserted, the following message

appears

```
do_IRQ: 0.176 no irq handler for vector (irq -1)
```

Afterward, the system freezes, requiring a hard reboot.I can get

Internet with a Ethernet card, but I would like the wireless to work.

Thank you.

Krzysztof Drewniak

----------

## turtles

That is a pretty old laptop.

Reminds me of my imac G3 with that 233 or 266 MHZ processor.

I suspect the chip set in the laptop can not handle the 32bit PCMCIA card.

Please post the output of

```
 lspci
```

 and 

```
free
```

----------

## krzysz00

spci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (AGP disabled) (rev 02)

00:02.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1250 (rev 02)

00:02.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1250 (rev 02)

00:03.0 VGA compatible controller: Neomagic Corporation NM2160 [MagicGraph 128XD] (rev 01)

00:07.0 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 01)

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 01)
```

free:

```
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:         57864      31344      26520          0       3156      16616

-/+ buffers/cache:      11572      46292

Swap:       176672          0     176672
```

lspcmcia -vv (with my ethernet card pulgged in

```

Socket 0 Bridge:        [yenta_cardbus]         (bus ID: 0000:00:02.0)

        Configuration:  state: on       ready: yes

                        Voltage: 5.0V Vcc: 5.0V Vpp: 0.0V

                        Available IRQs: 3, 4, 7, 9, 10

                        Available ioports:      0x00000100 - 0x0000012f

                                                0x00000138 - 0x000001ff

                                                0x00000208 - 0x0000021f

                                                0x00000230 - 0x00000387

                                                0x00000390 - 0x000003af

                                                0x000003e0 - 0x000004cf

                                                0x000004d8 - 0x000004ff

                                                0x00000820 - 0x000008ff

                                                0x00000a00 - 0x00000aff

                                                0x00000c00 - 0x00000cf7

                        Available iomem:        0x000c0000 - 0x000fffff

                                                0xa0000000 - 0xa0ffffff

Socket 0 Device 0:      [pcnet_cs]              (bus ID: 0.0)

        Configuration:  state: on

        Product Name:   D-Link DFE-670TXD PC Card 

        Identification: manf_id: 0x0149 card_id: 0x4530

                        function: 6 (network)

                        prod_id(1): "D-Link" (0x1a424a1c)

                        prod_id(2): "DFE-670TXD" (0xaca1e5bc)

                        prod_id(3): "PC Card" (0xfcba5680)

                        prod_id(4): --- (---)

Socket 1 Bridge:        [yenta_cardbus]         (bus ID: 0000:00:02.1)

        Configuration:  state: on       ready: yes

                        Available IRQs: 3, 4, 7, 9, 10

                        Available ioports:      0x00000100 - 0x0000012f

                                                0x00000138 - 0x000001ff

                                                0x00000208 - 0x0000021f

                                                0x00000230 - 0x00000387

                                                0x00000390 - 0x000003af

                                                0x000003e0 - 0x000004cf

                                                0x000004d8 - 0x000004ff

                                                0x00000820 - 0x000008ff

                                                0x00000a00 - 0x00000aff

                                                0x00000c00 - 0x00000cf7

                        Available iomem:        0x000c0000 - 0x000fffff

                                                0x60000000 - 0x60ffffff

                                                0xa0000000 - 0xa0ffffff

```

----------

## turtles

Try plugging in the -link DWL-650 and checking 

```
pccardctl status
```

Then with the other card.

----------

## krzysz00

With the Ethernet ( I don't have the exact output right now (as the system froze with the wireless)) the command said something about  *Quote:*   

> 5V and 16-bit

 

The wireless (dwl-650) caused a do_IRQ freeze before I could get the pccardctl.

I must mention that on Debian, this freeze didn't occur. (post my .config?)

----------

## krzysz00

i can't get any readings on the wireless card because the system freezes when i plug it in.

----------

## turtles

Try a 16 bit pcmcia wireless card.

I think the chipset in the computer cannot handel the 32.

----------

## krzysz00

here's my config (freezes) and a debian config (2.6.30-1) that does not exibit the freeze, along with my config.opts. (Are there any other files you want too see from either the working or broken system?)

EDIT:  can't find the attach button

EDIT2: 

.config http://mysite.verizon.net/krzysdrewniak/config.txt

debian .config http://mysite.verizon.net/krzysdrewniak/config-2.6.30-1-686.txt

config.opts (gentoo) http://mysite.verizon.net/krzysdrewniak/config.opts.txt

----------

## krzysz00

bump

----------

## krzysz00

The D-link dwl-650 is 16-bit. (I found out by trying ndiswrapper, which eliminates the freeze, but does not detect the card (i'm begining to suspect a hostap bug))

----------

## krzysz00

bump

----------

## krzysz00

do you think i should try vanilla-sources

----------

## turtles

```
CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y
```

Should help.

----------

